# Older Series 2 models and large drive capacity i.e. >137GB



## mackiedoo2 (Mar 15, 2005)

I recently read something in this forum about >137GB large drive upgrades and I want to confirm that I'm not crazy.

I think that I read that the older TiVO Series 2 models i.e. the TCD240's could also access space beyond 137GB if version 7.0 and above of the TiVO kernel was present.

I have 2 TiVOs...a Series 2 TCD540xxx and a 240xxx. I already have a 320GB drive humming nicely in one but I only have a 160GB drive in the other. Both have version 7.2.1 of the TiVO kernel (According to the System Information section). Am I incorrect in assuming that tthe TCD240xxx model could be made to take say a 300GB drive and make full use of it?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

The Sticky: PTVupgrade TiVo Upgrade CD with LBA48 support for Series1 and Select Series2 Units would be a good place to start.

It is not easy to re-expand the already expanded drive and keep recordings. Fairly easy if you do not want to keep recordings.


----------



## mackiedoo2 (Mar 15, 2005)

This sticky was actually what prompted my question. ;-> There were a few things in the sticky that made me a bit unsure about the LBA48 kernel in regards to the TCD240xxx model.

Incidentally, I don't mind if the existing recordings get blown away. I'd just transfer a few "essentials" from the drive via TivoToGo functionality.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

With 7.2 software on the TiVo all you need is the LBA48 MFSTools CD and somewhere to store the shrunken backup file. 

I would verify the backup you make by restoring to a different drive and testing it in the TiVo before wiping out you're current drive.


----------



## mackiedoo2 (Mar 15, 2005)

O.K. Thanks for the info HomeUser!! ;->


----------



## Philly Bill (Oct 6, 2004)

I detailed most of the way I put a 300GB drive into each of three different Series2's.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250900&highlight=tpip

You MUST also read and re-read this thread regarding the Swap file. (disregard what I said about the swapfile and tpip in the FIRST thread and follow this one!)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=251011&highlight=tpip

Read both those threads and you will have no problem whatsoever.

Have fun!


----------



## klr0514 (Mar 8, 2006)

If I am backing up a 80GB drive to a 320GB Western Digital drive, are there any other steps I need to do first? Will the tools automatically format the remainder of the drive?


----------

